# We got a new kitten today!!!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So we were looking for a kitten for our good friend and went to the animal shelter today and found the perfect fit for her :leap: Although we were "kitten shopping" for our friend, of couse there were lots of adoradle babies and if you know anything about us, we are suckers :laugh: So we saw a little pure black kitten and fell in love and purchased both babies :leap: I love my little girl! I am going to call her Vada :shades: I'll post pics later, she is sure playful and zippy and I can't get a good pic of her :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...congrats on your newest family member! Can't wait to meet her!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the kitty.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It's always fun to add an new member to the family, congratulations.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I love black kitties! In fact 4 of my 6 are pure black and the others are blck/white!

Congrats on your new kitty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....congrats......... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay here are some pics :thumb:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Super Cute!! :leap:


----------



## Jamieluvshernigis (Dec 13, 2010)

Aww very very cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: We got a new kitten today!!! **MAY BE GETTING SOME MORE**

Well the shelter that we got Vada and the little one for our friend (she calls her Katie Cat) is having free adoptions this weekend. So we are going to go this weekend and look for two barn cats. :leap: We are wanting some older ones. I feel really sorry for them as they don't usually get adoptied  This weekend can't come fast enough  :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: We got a new kitten today!!! **MAY BE GETTING SOME MORE**

Very cute.... the more kitty's ...the less mice...LOL :thumb:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: We got a new kitten today!!! **MAY BE GETTING SOME MORE**

So cute!

It's cool that your shelter "allows" the adoptees to be barn cats and such... we wanted to adopt two cats from a local shelter but they wouldn't let us because they weren't going to be indoors-only.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: We got a new kitten today!!! **MAY BE GETTING SOME MORE**



toth boer goats said:


> Very cute.... the more kitty's ...the less mice...LOL :thumb:


My mom HATES mice :laugh: If I even say the word she will scream or get the shivers  We had a huge black and white rat in our barn the other day I when I told her guess who had to feed all the animals until the rat was killed by our indoor/outdoor cat? :laugh: I like rats, I think they are darling and they don't frighten me at all. If she was in the room with a rat I think she would be on the ceiling screaming! :ROFL:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: We got a new kitten today!!! **MAY BE GETTING SOME MORE**

New barn kitties! I always feel sorry for the older cats too, especially when there are alot of kittens there. Good for you! If they are fixed, I would suggest a male and a female. Females are usually better mousers, but I had two males that rocked in the mice catching department!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: We got a new kitten today!!! **MAY BE GETTING SOME MORE**

Congratulations! She is very cute!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: We got a new kitten today!!! **MAY BE GETTING SOME MORE**



.:Linz:. said:


> So cute!
> 
> It's cool that your shelter "allows" the adoptees to be barn cats and such... we wanted to adopt two cats from a local shelter but they wouldn't let us because they weren't going to be indoors-only.


Hey Linz if you still need some kittens our barn cat had babies. They are about 15 weeks or so. Momma takes them hunting every night. She is a great hunter I think she killed all the mine, squirrels and moles on our farm. She did get some birds too.
[attachment=1:2lrtg8qa]1117111328.jpg[/attachment:2lrtg8qa] they are making a run for it 
[attachment=0:2lrtg8qa]1117111328a.jpg[/attachment:2lrtg8qa] not the best pic's but the only ones I have.


----------

